# Eye glare in pictures



## dolphinlover (Jul 28, 2002)

Hello.

I just got my first digital camera (yeah, I'm a little behind in the times). I'm wondering if there is any way to remove a glare in the eyes when taking pictures of my pets. I've tried using Irfanview, Kodak easyshare as well as the program that came with my Olympus camera. Can this be fixed? Or is this something as a result of how the picture was taken? My mother has the same problem. I've attached the picture so you can see (I hope it works so you can see).

Laura


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm at work so can't show you an example but I would suggest you try using the " red eye " tool in Kodak's program to remove it. What you are getting is a reflection from the back of the eye when the flash goes off. Also check to see that the red eye function of the camera is turned on. That may help for future shots.


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Some photo programs include a fix for animals with the red eye repair tools. eg. Paintshop Pro 7 : http://www.com-puterworks.com/Free_Downloads.htm

Or you can do it with a bit of care using the paint tools in most other photo programs.


----------



## dolphinlover (Jul 28, 2002)

Wimpy369

I tried that and it didn't work. I don't know if my mother (who took the attachment photo) used her red eye flash or not. I know I didn't on my photos. I was hoping there were other ways to fix the glare. Thanks. 

Laura


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

Well, whilst taking the photo, use red eye reduction.
As another resort, you could try picasa, www.picasa.com and their tools for fixing pictures.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

dolphinlover said:


> Wimpy369
> 
> I tried that and it didn't work. I don't know if my mother (who took the attachment photo) used her red eye flash or not. I know I didn't on my photos. I was hoping there were other ways to fix the glare. Thanks.
> 
> Laura


Follow Xgerryx link and download the program he suggested. It will do what you want and more........... after you learn how to use it. The nice thing about that program is folks here at TSG have a lot of knowledge with it and will be able to answer specific questions with exact answers / directions.


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Normal red eye removal is for human eyes and doesn't work for animals as animals can have a variety of reflection colour in their eyes so you generally have to adapt and experiment to find a colour that will be opposite and cancel out the colour of the glare.


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Here is a quick repair with photo studio which came as free software with a scanner.
I used the paint brush set with about 60% transparency


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I've been using Paint Shop Pro (7) "inhance photo" red eye removal. It also has animal eyes, but since I have one cat who is white with blue eyes (and really bad red eye in pictures) I have used the human eye one. I even made it violet last time (for effect)

The camera I'm using now (Sony Mavica CD350) as the red eye setting, but since it flashes 3-4 times in a row before taking the picture, the animals tend to shut their eyes at the first flash.

From my experience with 35 mm film cameras, I've learned red eye comes from having the flash too close to the lens. You'd think they'd make digitals (at least the expensive ones) with this in mind and have the flash pop up higher or be able to be pulled up, away from the camera more. I think some do have detachable flash.

I have the Kodak Easyshare software (free download) but haven't done much with it, except for the "fun effects" (I like the cartoon option)

PSP has several animal eyes, but also a variety of human eyes, blues, greys, greens, browns, violets, and you can resize them ON the picture (by pushing and pulling at the box around them when you first put them on)

this picture I did last night had really red eyes to start. For some reason this cat seems to have big, roung pupils and not the usual slanted "cats eye". At least when I look close in pictures. Maybe that's why using human eyes works. (sounds like a Scientif experiment (LOL)

I want to put the one I made from violet too, and think they only open in the post if you put one at a time.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

violet human eyes on a cat...

I think the new format board attaches pictures as thumbnails so I could have put them both in the same. Before this, if more than one attachment was on, I THINK they had to be clicked on and didn't just open in the post. Now I know...

this is made in PhotoShop 6 with a plug in/filter called "drink to me" (blurs and makes multiple images) Just to be different.

The violet eyes were made in Paint Shop Pro 7 with "inhance photo". 

~ Carrie


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

The picture (of the German Shepherd) didn't load when I first read the post, I just saw it now. The eyes are washed out in it. In the one I did of the cat the eyes were there and showed clearly, just that they were red. 
In the cast of nothing showing but a white spot, what xgerryx did is probably best.
And, of course, not eveyone has Paint Shop Pro with the red eye removal effect.
What I don't like about the red eye flash it (as I said) it flashs several times before taking the picture and any animal I tried taking a picture of with it shut their eyes or turned their head at the first flash.
Sometimes the best animal pictures come out using room light, if it's bright or near a window in the daytime.
~ Carrie


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't think red eye reduction will work on dogs and cats, because for one thing, they would have to look at the red eye lamp while it is on (good luck getting them to do that, lol). But besides that problem, they can't see color, so I'm not sure it would work at all. It works on you because the red light causes your pupils to constrict, which reduces the flash's reflection on your retina. I'm not sure red would have that effect on an animal that couldn't see color.

To fix the "red" eye, I would just hand-paint the eyes with a soft brush and a natural color. An automatic tool is probably more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy

Red eye is much the same for animals as humans... It is mostly caused by the flash source being to close to the lens... Off camera lighting being the best bet...

The auto animal tool in PSP7 works quite well...


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

On the camera I am using now (and the ones I had previously) the anti red eye flash was quick busts of flash (not red) 3-4 in a row and then the picture was taken. Not sure what it does, maybe shrinks the pupils of the subjects eye.

You're right about animals though, they shut their eyes and/or look away from the first burst.

The Mavica I am using now has a red light that shines on the subject when the light is dim, so it can be seen (and lined up). The cats I've tried to use this with don't like it, either. Whether then can see red or just don't like the brightness.

This is the original redeyed cat. I used human blue eyes in PSP7. These aren't washed out like the German Shepherd's are. I didn't see that at first (I have dialup so pictures are slow loading) and thought this was what was meant by the flash in their eyes.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

This is a 3 second fix with IRFANVIEW freeware Using the redeye tool same as for humans.

(click a box around eye then IMAGE/REDEYE REDUCTION_SELECTION)


----------



## -=ZeroHour=- (Aug 22, 2005)

I use the bandaid tool in Photoshop to clean the "redeye" in animal shots. 
In other programs I use the "color switcher" or what ever it's called. Most programs have them. It lets you pick a particular color and replace them with another. In this case I would pick the white and replace it with a dark brown or black. If you want some realism, leave a little speck of white in the same spot for each eye to simulate the flash reflection.
There's a way to do it with layers as well, but I'm not familiar with it enough to tell you.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Knotbored said:


> This is a 3 second fix with IRFANVIEW freeware Using the redeye tool same as for humans.
> 
> (click a box around eye then IMAGE/REDEYE REDUCTION_SELECTION)


looks it... 

buck


----------

